# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Scar Cover and Density Increase Hair Transplant / Hairline

## Hakan Doganay, MD

Good Morning, 

Our Clinic - AHD operates various hair transplants (FUE, DHI, Beard Transplants, Hair Transplants, Female Hair Transplants, Hair Restoration, Eyebrow, Transplants from Beard, etc.). 

I dedicated my life to this field and have been performing surgeries for 20 years. My clinic maintains all certificates and permissions from the Ministry of Health (Turkey). 

Here is one of the results of my job - the female hair transplant. We covered a scar by designing a new hairline during the first session. In one year, within next session, we increased density. The total number of transplanted grafts is 1.500. 

You are welcome to visit our website where you can find all details about hair transplants, from A to Z.

----------


## matthewgrace

Great! can i share your post It will be helpful for many people to read this article of yours. cookie clicker

----------

